

Auctomatic in open beta now - rms
http://auctomatic.com/

======
palish
Congrats! Some first impressions:

\- <http://www.auctomatic.com/app/username> is a little strange. Would it be a
big headache to remap it to <http://www.auctomatic.com/username>?

\- It would be really neat if you could have a preview button when you're
setting up your auction that generates a full preview. That is, the preview
would generate HTML identical to Ebay's but with your auction info.

~~~
phil
Thanks for the feedback!

On your points:

\- To prefix or not to prefix is always a tradeoff (as in,
<http://twitter.com/ev> vs. <http://google.com/a/foo.com>). We wanted to keep
some of that tasty top level namespace open, and figured /app/ would be an
easy prefix to remember.

\- That's definitely a good point, and something we're quite likely to do
soon.

~~~
cyggie
As someone that's a professional seller on eBay, the URL will be the last
thing I'm going to worry about (bookmark it, done!). What matters to me is how
are you going to help me increase my sales and margin while lowering my eBay
fee.

btw... what is the different between your service and something like Auctiva?
As far as i can tell, they're already doing everything that you offer and
they're FREE! (they take a cut from my insurance sales instead of 1% of total
sale)

~~~
kul
hey cyggie, thanks for your feedback.

re Auctiva:

1) we plan to differentiate in the future by working with other platforms
(Amazon, Google etc). 2) a Gold level powerseller told us: "I have found that
Auctiva has very little "value-added" over the plain vanilla eBay tools. My
hope is that your final product will be an improvement both in ease of use and
cost over eBay/Auctiva", which also hints at our goals. There is a lot we can
do to help sellers optimize, and more than that, introduce some real "ease-of
use" into this market.

All the initial feedback we have had suggests we are on track with both. I'd
be happy to discuss any insights you may have to help us improve, drop me a
line at kul at auctomatic.com.

------
phil
By the way, we've also got a reddit style site set up for requesting features
at: <http://features.auctomatic.com>

Thus far we've mostly used it internally to track requests people have emailed
us, but it's time to open it up. So, if you signed up for an Auctomatic
account and have some ideas, we'd love to hear about them.

Thanks!

------
sri
trying to confuse the competition? :-) (where XXXXXXX is the site name and
YYYYYYY is the session id (?)).

looks great though!!

<https://auctomatic.com/app/XXXXXXX_run.py?=YYYYYYYY>

<https://auctomatic.com/app/XXXXXXX?_main.asp=YYYYYYYY>

<https://auctomatic.com/app/XXXXXXX?_autoexec.bat=YYYYYY>

<https://auctomatic.com/app/XXXXXXX?_run.arc=YYYYYYYYYY>

<https://auctomatic.com/app/XXXXXXX?_dispatch.fortran=YYYYYYY>

~~~
byrneseyeview
Didn't pg say somewhere that Viaweb included cgi-bin in urls for the same
reason?

Edit: Yes. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4625>

------
almost
Making eBay suck less, what a bloody good idea!

I will be giving your site a try next time I sell something on eBay...

------
trekker7
This seems like a great idea! Congrats.

